# Dale Chihuly - Glass exhibition - Halcyon Gallery



## sim667 (Dec 8, 2011)

Anyone else seen this? Im thinking about going on saturday afternoon if anyone fancies a gallery browse and a pint (i might try and do the Soviet art one at the RCA too).

Anyway, i've not seen much of his work, but it looks amazing, I'd love to properly photograph some of his stuff, but looking at in a gallery will probably have to do for the minute.






Its on from the 5th of dec - 29th feb, and i think its the first exhibition in this new gallery.

E2A: Link - http://www.halcyongallery.com/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 8, 2011)

Saw that on the news yesterday. Looks good. I may go.

I'm sure someone (might have been Editor?) saw them when they were at Kew


----------



## clicker (Dec 8, 2011)

That looks similar to the glass sculpture hanging down in the entrance lobby of the v and a.....thanks for the heads up, hadn't seen this one...read about this exhibition...love glass.


----------



## Callie (Dec 8, 2011)

clicker said:


> That looks similar to the glass sculpture hanging down in the entrance lobby of the v and a.....thanks for the heads up, hadn't seen this one...read about this exhibition...love glass.



ha! I knew I'd seen something like that somewhere - it is his

http://www.vam.ac.uk/content/articl...-desktop-wallpaper&utm_campaign=ugc-rev-nov11

I wouldnt fancy dusting it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 8, 2011)

clicker said:


> That looks similar to the glass sculpture hanging down in the entrance lobby of the v and a.....thanks for the heads up, hadn't seen this one...read about this exhibition...love glass.



The one that looks like balloons?


----------



## fogbat (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks a lot like my pubes that one night I got pissed while I had access to hair dyes.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 31, 2011)

Went to this the other day, bought his book, enquirer about a piece, a little bit out of my price range it was...

Took some phone pics

http://www.flickr.com/photos/simeonjones/sets/72157628652241307/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/simeonjones/sets/72157628652209197/





Untitled by simbojono, on Flickr


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like another for me have a look at, I've been a lax about going to exhibitions last year though I did make it to Soviet art & archetecture at the Royal Academy.

If you do go I found the best way was to go round the art part first & follow straight on to the architecture - there are some great photos


----------

